# Protección de transistores en etapas de salida de audio.



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2011)

*Formas de proteger los transistores de las etapas de salida en amplificadores de audio.

Resumen:*
En este artículo se pasará revista a los esquemas más comunes de protección
Además se va a tratar de de hacer un acercamiento al método de cálculo matemático de las protecciones.
Se comenzará con el esquema más básico para llegar al último con compensación por temperatura pero sin emplear un multiplicador de tensión externo.

*Introducción:*
En un amplificador de clase AB o B, la etapa de salida de potencia esta normalmente formada en base transistores de potencia (Redundancia), estos poseen una curva de operación que forma un Área de Operación Segura (SOA Safe Operating Area)
La curva SOA estará formada por los parámetros particulares de cada transistor, los límites están determinados por:
Capacidad de corriente del enlace de alambre con el chip.
Capacidad de corriente del chip en si.
Límites de disipación de energía por excesivo aumento de temperatura en el chip.
Voltaje de ruptura.
Límites de segunda ruptura. Fig. 1

Para el análisis y diseño, la tensión de salida del amplificador, formas de onda, impedancia de carga y de fase se considerarán situadas en el mismo plano que las líneas de carga VCE-ICE de la curva SOA, siendo en realidad un diagrama tridimensional.

Cualquier condición de funcionamiento que provoque la salida del dispositivo del área determinada por la curva SOA debe provocar un inmediato accionar de los sistemas de protección para evitar la destrucción del dispositivo de salida.

Haciendo un análisis mas completo de la curva SOA, esta deberá incluir las variables Temperatura-Tiempo.
Los circuitos de protección se pueden diseñar para lograr el control de la etapa de salida, incluso tomando en consideración esas variables.







*Fig. 1.* Curva SOA y las líneas de carga.
(A) Estado 25C constante SOA
(B) SOA 100 º C en estado estacionario
(C) La línea de carga resistiva
(D) La línea de carga reactiva


*Circuitos considerando Tiempo / Temperatura Invariantes.*​
*Limitador de corriente simple*





*Fig. 2:* Limitador de corriente simple​
El uso del circuito de la figura. 2 dará una protección lugar, como se muestra en la figura. 3.





*Fig. 3.* Limitador de corriente simple

(A) Estado 25ºC constante SOA
(B) SOA 100 º C en estado estacionario
(C) La línea de carga resistiva
(D) La línea de carga reactiva
(E) Limitación de corriente por la protección​
El umbral de protección es:




​
Podemos ver este circuito, aunque muy simple, no puede ser optimizado para proteger adecuadamente el dispositivo de salida y preservar el funcionamiento normal del amplificador

*Limitador de pendiente simple.*






*Fig. 4.* Limitador de pendiente simple​
Con el uso del circuito de la figura. 4 se da una protección, como se muestra en la figura. 5.

Este circuito es mejor que el limitador simple por corriente, y puede ser utilizado de forma efectiva cuando los rail´s de alimentación están a una tensión inferior que la soportada por el dispositivo se salida.
En estas condiciones, los límites de segunda ruptura no entran en juego.

El umbral de protección es:




Esto se deriva de la superposición de varios simplificadores supuestos.
Suponemos R3 es grande, con respecto a la R1 y R2, y que RE es pequeño, con respecto a la R1, R2 y R3.
También suponemos VRAIL es grande en comparación con la tensión de saturación de Qout y la tensión en la resistencia del emisor, RE.











*Fig. 5.* Limitador de Pendiente Simple.
(A) Estado 25C constante SOA
(B) SOA 100 º C en estado estacionario
(C) La línea de carga resistiva
(D) La línea de carga reactiva
(E) Limitación por la protección.​
*Procedimiento de diseño

1)* En primer lugar se elige el valor de R2 de cuyo valor, luego dependerán todas las resistencias restantes.

*2)* A continuación se determinará la Y intersección (Vce = 0, el Ice = Ilim1) mediante el establecimiento de Vce = 0 en Eq. (2) y despejando R1.

En este punto, VOUT es igual (lo ideal) para Vrail y no hay flujo de corriente en R3, por lo que el equivalente circuito es el mismo que el límite actual de la figura simple.
2.

*3)* Siguiente R3 es determinado por la intersección X (Vce = Ice Vlim1, = 0). En este momento, no hay tensión a través de RE, y R1 está en paralelo con R2.
Establecer Ice = 0 en Eq. (2) y resolver para R3.




*Limitador de pendiente doble. *






*Fig. 6.* Limitador de Pendiente Doble.
(A) Estado 25C constante SOA
(B) SOA 100 º C en estado estacionario
(C) La línea de carga resistiva
(D) La línea de carga reactiva
(E) Limitación por la protección​
El uso del circuito de la figura. 6 dará una protección, como se muestra en la figura. 7. El umbral de protección es:




Para Vrail > Vce:




Para Vrail < Vce:




Este circuito produce una curva de limitación mas ajustada a los límites reales del dispositivo (Capacidad).

El circuito se analizara por partes, primero con D2 en condición Off, y luego con D2 On. Con D2 Off, que degeneran a la inclinación única (Figura. 4).

El diodo entra en juego cuando la tensión de salida está por encima de GND, es decir, cuando VCE es menor o igual a VRAIL. Fig. La figura 8 muestra las dos líneas, donde se utiliza el límite de la pendiente de un solo ILIM1 para el análisis, pero es superado por los ILIM2 nuevo límite después de el punto de interrupción.





*Fig. 8.* Limitador de pendiente doble​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2011)

*Continuación:*​
El procedimiento de diseño comienza con una sola pendiente circuito equivalente, pero en lugar de elegir ILIM1, IBRK se utiliza como punto de partida.
Escribimos la ecuación de la línea discontinua como:




Despejando Ilim1, el establecimiento de Vce = Vrail  y el Ice Ibrk:




Así que después de elegir Ibrk, encontramos Ilim1 y proceder con el método de la pendiente de diseño único hasta el R1, R2 y R3 se definen.
A continuación se determina R4.
El único punto a determinar es la intersección Y (Vce =  0, el Ice = Ilim2).
Establecer Vce = 0 en la ecuación. (6) y resolver para R4:






*Ampliación a múltiples pendientes o puntos de quiebre.*​
*Limitador de cuatro pendientes.*

El uso del circuito de doble pendiente da una mejor aproximación a la curva de potencia constante, y por lógica cuanto mayor sea la cantidad de pendientes o puntos de quiebre, tanto así mejor será la aproximación a la curva de potencia constante del dispositivo.






*Fig. 9*. Limitador de 4 pendientes






*Fig. 10.* Limitador de Cuatro pendientes​
Este limitador requiere de tres puntos de quiebre, uno de los cuales se ha fijado en tierra como antes.
Los otros dos se establecen mediante tensiones de referencia en entre la tierra y los principales voltajes de VRAIL, algunas o todas de las cuales pueden estar ya presente en un diseño clase G o H.
En este ejemplo se establece los puntos en los valores en VRAIL / 2 y VRAIL / 4 por conveniencia grafica, pero en la práctica se pueden establecer los puntos de forma tal de adecuarlos lo mejor posible a la curva de potencia constante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2011)

Espacio reservado, NO estacionar.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 21, 2011)

Muy lindo el artículo Fogo.
Espero la conclusión (no me voy a conformar ocn poco ).


Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2011)

Fogonazo supongo que estas protecciones a los transistores de salida no tendrán ningun tipo de incidencia en cuanto a la impresion de escucha del amplificador en cuestion, el cual sera cualquier transistorizado, me explico que no inyecte ningun tipo de ruido o de distorsion al audio presente en la salida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Fogonazo supongo que estas protecciones a los transistores de salida no tendrán ningun tipo de incidencia en cuanto a la impresion de escucha del amplificador en cuestion, el cual sera cualquier transistorizado, me explico que no inyecte ningun tipo de ruido o de distorsion al audio presente en la salida.



Si la protección esta bien diseñada *NO* se hace notar hasta que *DEBE* hacerse notar.
Este tipo de protección se encuentra en estado "Pasivo" hasta que los límites de funcionamiento de los transistores de salida están por ser excedidos, solo allí actúa.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la protección esta bien diseñada *NO* se hace notar hasta que *DEBE* hacerse notar.
> Este tipo de protección se encuentra en estado "Pasivo" hasta que los límites de funcionamiento de los transistores de salida están por ser excedidos, solo allí actúa.



Si, eso lo entiendo, la proteccion evitara que el transistor protegido se dañe en caso de que se superen los limites de funcionamiento del mismo, yo pregunto sobre el funcionamiento como tal del amplificador, de si en condiciones normales de trabajo el circuito protector del transistor no va a afectar de alguna manera el circuito y le pueda llegar a inyectar algun tipo de ruido indeseado debido a la naturaleza pasiva del mismo, y tambien porque es un circuito adicional que se conectará a los transistores de salida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> .....Este tipo de protección se encuentra en estado "*Pasivo*" hasta que los límites de funcionamiento de los transistores de salida están por ser excedidos, solo allí actúa.



*Pasivo, va.:* (Del lat. passīvus).
1) Adj. Se dice del sujeto que *recibe la acción del agente, sin cooperar con ella*.
2) Adj. Dicho de una persona: *Que deja obrar a los demás, sin hacer por sí cosa alguna.*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 22, 2011)

para cuando la segunda parte fogo?. 

esta muuuy interesante el articulo, no porque sea algo nuevo, sino porque estas exponiendo la teoria a algo que casi nadie le da importancia..... o que en su mayoria, copia sin tener idea al respecto.....


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 22, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Pasivo, va.:* (Del lat. passīvus).
> 1) Adj. Se dice del sujeto que *recibe la acción del agente, sin cooperar con ella*.
> 2) Adj. Dicho de una persona: *Que deja obrar a los demás, sin hacer por sí cosa alguna.*



completamente entendido Fogonazo. Espero concluya pronto el encabezado del post pues es un tema muy importante y se hace imprescindible en el manejo de grandes potencias.


----------



## 0002 (Ago 5, 2011)

Me apunto para esperar la continuación, por que como dice hazard_1998 es algo muy importante dejado por menos.


----------



## nitai (Ago 18, 2011)

Muy buen articulo Fogonazo, también espero las conclusiones


----------



## opacheco (Ago 9, 2016)

Fogonazo, brutal tu exposicion!! solo tengo una duda y es con respecto a la distorsion que podria producirse al momento de accionarse la proteccion como efecto de variar la pendiente de carga AC para la senal de salida??  o sea la senal de salida NO sera una replica amplificada (o igual?) de la senal de entrada o si??

Como es eso que se limita la amplificacion cambiando la pendiente de carga AC mientras nos aproximamos a exceder las capacidades del transistor; Pregunta, este efecto no produce distorsion??

Aclarame esto por favor!
Opacheco


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 9, 2016)

opacheco dijo:


> Fogonazo, brutal tu exposicion!! solo tengo una duda y es con respecto a la distorsion que podria producirse al momento de accionarse la proteccion como efecto de variar la pendiente de carga AC para la senal de salida??  o sea la senal de salida NO sera una replica amplificada (o igual?) de la senal de entrada o si??
> 
> Como es eso que se limita la amplificacion cambiando la pendiente de carga AC mientras nos aproximamos a exceder las capacidades del transistor; Pregunta, este efecto no produce distorsion??
> 
> ...





Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la protección esta bien diseñada *NO* se hace notar hasta que *DEBE* hacerse notar.
> Este tipo de protección se encuentra en estado "Pasivo" hasta que los límites de funcionamiento de los transistores de salida están por ser excedidos, solo allí actúa.



Si no se acciona se podría dañar... que tendría de malo un poco de distorcio durante la protección? Si te das cuenta de tal, sabes que algo está mal.. lo corregis y listo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2016)

Lo que hace es recortar *horrorosamente* la onda , positiva y negativamente para limitar sobrecargas-cortocircuitos . . .


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 9, 2016)

supongo que no habría distorsión sólo una repentina baja de potencia en la salida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2016)

adjcp dijo:


> supongo que no habría distorsión sólo una repentina baja de potencia en la salida


 

* ¿ No estás leyendo nada ? *





DOSMETROS dijo:


> recortar *horrorosamente* la onda , positiva y negativamente


 
Distorsiona *horrorosamente* hasta que soluciones el problema.

Además éstas protecciónes no protejen eternamente , sino solo por unos instantes , ya que al quedar las ondas "cuadradas" se aumenta la potencia disipada y  . . . 

Sugerencias:

1ª - Pongan el osciloscopio en la salida de un amplificador (de los protegidos) y sobrecárguenlo. Además midan tensión y corriente durante la sobrecarga.

2ª - Simulen un amplificador (de los protegidos) , miren la forma de la onda mientras lo sobrecargan , miren que pasa con los valores de distorsión ; instalen voltímetro , amperímetro y wattímetro y vean todos esos parámetros.

Además fijense y anoten que pasa con la potencia de un amplificador normal y no sobrecargado , con onda senoidal , triangular y cuadrada , justo antes del punto de recorte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2016)

Este tipo de protección actúa antes del recorte por saturación de los transistores de salida, caso en que aparece la misma "Horrorosa" distorsión, pero con la posibilidad de sobrecargarlos --> destruirlos.

*NUNCA* es bueno trabajar un amplificador recortando o cerca de recortar.

El benemérito Doctor, Ingeniero, Licenciado Crimson  publicó un bonito limitador de potencia que ajusta el volumen del amplificador como para no excederse.
Este limitador *NO* reemplaza al sistema descripto, entre ambos se complementan. 
Lo único que se debería agregar es un operador del sistema de audio "Responsable" que aplique la potencia justa en el momento adecuado.


----------



## opacheco (Ago 11, 2016)

Excelentes comentarios amigos!!......

Por otro lado; Fogonazo, 

supongamos que necesitara algo asi o igual pero aplicado a un amplificador clase A donde los dos semiciclos de la señal deberian ser reducidos para evitar algun daño al transistor de salida.....como crees que se podria implementar este circuito en un amplificador clase A??....Como lo harias tu??....bueno de repente ya existe otra forma de hacerlo pero mi interes esta es este circuito!!


Gracias de ante mano
Opacheco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2016)

En una buena cantidad de esquemas de amplificadores Clase "A" la salida está formada por una fuente de corriente constante y un transistor trabajando justamente en Clase "A", así que aunque apareciera un corto sobre la salida, la corriente quedará limitada por la fuente de Corriente Constante.


----------



## opacheco (Ago 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En una buena cantidad de esquemas de amplificadores Clase "A" la salida está formada por una fuente de corriente constante y un transistor trabajando justamente en Clase "A", así que aunque apareciera un corto sobre la salida, la corriente quedará limitada por la fuente de Corriente Constante.



ok, pero mi intension es mas bien poder controlar la salida automaticamente pero sin recurir a un circuito aparte de compresion o limitacion como tal y externo sino que sea ya parte del amplificador Clase A.......al estilo de la doble pendiente de estos "protectores" en los amplificadores Clase AB o B.

no se si esto se pueda a la verdad!!

Opacheco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2016)

opacheco dijo:


> ok, pero mi intension es mas bien poder controlar la salida automaticamente pero sin recurir a un circuito aparte de compresion o limitacion como tal y externo sino que sea ya parte del amplificador Clase A.......al estilo de la doble pendiente de estos "protectores" en los amplificadores Clase AB o B.
> 
> no se si esto se pueda a la verdad!!
> 
> Opacheco.



Vuelve a leer mi comentario


----------



## opacheco (Ago 11, 2016)

a la verdad creo que no soy muy bueno en este tema o sera que no te entiendo!!.....de todas formas gracias por tu tiempo.

Opacheco.


----------



## mauriciodj (Abr 21, 2020)

Es un tema muy interesante éste, con unos pocos componentes y/o dinero se pueden proteger los amplis de accidentes de cortocircuitos en la salida que destruirían muchos componentes. Hago una consulta para quienes sepan del tema y sobre todo para quienes sepan acerca del comportamiento de los simuladores con este tipo de circuitos, en este caso el multisim.

Calculé una protección de pendiente simple en donde la Vlim = 75V y limitando a 4A por par de salida para Ilim cuando la Vce = 0,

Tomando a R2 = 1kohm , obtuve: R1 = 1030ohm y R3 = 58,5kohm.

El tema es que simulé un ampli con la protección calculada en el multisim y no responde para nada como me imagino que deberìa hacerlo, probè con otros valores escogiendo distinta R2 y tampoco funciona bien, luego simulé una protección de corriente simple solo con dos resistencias con una corriente limite de 4A y tampoco funciona, no limita como debería hacerlo al bajar la impedancia en la salida y además no responde igual en ambos semiciclos.

He hecho tmb una simulación de solo el circuito de protección sin estar en un ampli, y jugando con fuentes de corriente constante en lugar de los transistores de salida y variando el nivel de tensión en lo que sería la salida del ampli y ésta si responde como debe y jugando con ambos parámetros si se activan los transistores de la protección conforme a la recta de pendiente para la cuál fue diseñada, eso me hace pensar que el simulación de los amplis protegidos no responde como lo haría el circuito real.

Dejo las simulaciones que hice, si se desconectan las protecciones el ampli se simula perfectamente, de hecho es una simulación del p68 de rod Elliot tomada de este foro que solo le agregué la protección, aclarando que solo he colocado un par de transistores de salida pensando en que el simulador no reparte la carga por igual en todos, pero con mas transistores la simulación arroja el mismo comportamiento.


----------

